# Army Vets >Football Players



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Saw this and just had to pass it along


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I agree, but have never really understood the comparison. The two are not remotely similar. How would you compare a soldier to anything for that matter?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Couldn't agree more. I also think law enforcement, fire fighters, teachers and farmers should make more money than entertainers.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey now! My maternal grandfather was an NFL player... then again he was also an Air Force pilot. I'm sure you could excuse his pay but it was not much back then.

It is ridiculous what they get paid now but there are a few that do wonderful philanthropic deeds. The thing you have to remember, service members are paid through taxes and pro athletes are paid through profits. I don't see people rushing to pay more taxes anytime soon. Americans leisurely spend $56 billion annually on sporting events.

So step up and donate your own money to service members. Buy them lunch, fill their gas tank, slip a $20 in their groceries when they are not looking. Quit bitching, do something on your own accord and stop waiting for 'government' to take care of them.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

NFL still plays football? I don't know - haven't watched them in years....

Remember when Sheriff Joe Arpaio began housing prisoners in Army surplus tents and cots? Began feeding them MRE's? The do-gooders and the media went nuts. Joe told them "If it's good enough for our troops, it's good enough for criminals."


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wonder what Pat Tillman (Corporal, Army Rangers posthumously, former Arizona Cardinals defensive back) and Alejandro Villaneuva (Army Captain and current Pittsburgh Steelers offensive lineman) would think?

They both had/have successful NFL careers and both served in the military in active combat duty.

Pat Tillman is the closest thing we have to a "hero" in our family. He gave up a lucrative NFL career to volunteer for active combat duty and lost his life to friendly fire.

Of course there are many others serving in combat, risking their lives and some losing their lives. My brother in law and my niece are currently in combat and I pray for their safety every day. When I ask them about this very topic, they tell me they serve with little regard to how much they are paid. They don't serve for the "pay", they serve for the love of their country.


----------



## Thorim1961 (May 2, 2019)

If the men and women in our armed forces were serving solely for the pay there would only be a small hand full serving in our armed services, not the numbers we have. Each and everyone of them serves for their own personal reasons, but a lot of them serve out of a sense of duty and patriotism to our great country regardless of the cost to their own lives, they serve so that we can watch those who play kids games for a living and get over paid for it....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Some people apparently missed the point......

I've NEEDED a teacher, a police officer, a firefighter, a farmer, a mechanic and a few others.

I've NEVER NEEDED a pro football player.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I have worked in sales for near forty years, now hay is added to that list.

I learned year ago an interesting comparision and never figured out how to use it fully but: people expect to pay the least possible for the needed or necessiaties in life. Listen to people on a washing machine tell how they shopped and compared to get a low price for it.

Then listen to people talk about how much and how freely they will pay for an endorsed basket ball shoe for their child.

Maybe it does relate to hay, livestock hay compared to pet animals hay.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Far to many people have trouble, or don't know, the difference between NEEDS and WANTS. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Was thinking about this the other day and what benefits veterans should never have to pay for. Maybe this is a radical suggestion but if you've served I think you should be exempt from paying Federal Income Tax. Our country owes them, not the other way around.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayjosh said:


> Was thinking about this the other day and what benefits veterans should never have to pay for. Maybe this is a radical suggestion but if you've served I think you should be exempt from paying Federal Income Tax. Our country owes them, not the other way around.


I coach HS football with a Iraq war veteran. He's also a good friend of mine. Quit college when the towers went down and signed up in the Marine Corps to serve.
Lost his left leg above the knee and several schrapnel wounds. Truck ran over a mine. He got a bedside visit from President Bush stateside.
Despite his disabilities with the prosthetic leg, he was able to go to police academy and do a lot of things even perfectly healthy people can't. Heck of a coach, too.
I can tell you he wouldn't want to be excused from paying taxes. He just wants a normal life. If he were in this conversation, I think he would probably say he wanted better medical care. He continues to suffer from his war wounds.
Out vets don't get the medical care they deserve.
The VA uses a form of socialized medicine and he thinks it sucks.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> Was thinking about this the other day and what benefits veterans should never have to pay for. Maybe this is a radical suggestion but if you've served I think you should be exempt from paying Federal Income Tax. Our country owes them, not the other way around.


You do realize that this would be such an easy way to bankrupt a country don't you? I can see every Tom Dick and Harry enlisting for 2 years.

I agree they deserve a tax credit or some other benefits above and beyond their salary, just not sure that is the answer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Veterans already get tax benefits. They get advantageous mortgage benefits with VA loans. There are significant stipends given for college tuition for those who serve. The National Guard has a college tuition program. Officers go the Military Academies for free. Enlisted and officers get deeply discounted clothing and housewares at base military stores.

These *WELL DESERVED* benefits are paid by the taxpayers.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

When dad was done with his service in February 1964, he applied for a job at the Post Office and at UPS. Because of his service, he would have been hired before any other similarly qualified applicants, but wasn’t because he wasn’t married. Both the PO and UPS had policies back then of hiring married people before those that were single. He went to college for a semester for free because of his service and realized that also wasn’t for him.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

stack em up said:


> You do realize that this would be such an easy way to bankrupt a country don't you? I can see every Tom Dick and Harry enlisting for 2 years.
> 
> I agree they deserve a tax credit or some other benefits above and beyond their salary, just not sure that is the answer.


Yeah. Like I say, it's a pretty radical idea. Maybe you have service length restrictions on it. I think the idea of a tax credit is more realistic.


----------

